# Weight distribution systems



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Straight from the article link you gave...

While a weight distribution system can't increase the total amount of weight a tow vehicle can haul beyond its maximum capacity, it can improve handling by distributing some of the weight off the tongue and onto the other axles -- thereby safely getting you closer to that maximum mark.

Could you use a weight distribution hitch, of course.
Would it be a safer ride for you and your cargo, of course.

Here is a different article and may explain it a little differently with the same concept in mind...
http://www.trucktrend.com/features/consumer/163_1212_anti_sway_and_weight_distributing_hitches_tow_tech/

As for weight towing capabilities....
I looked at several articles trying to see if I could find you some better reliable numbers...
What I did find in several articles was that the double cab Tundra put a max towing of 6900 pounds to the truck...it did not specify with what kind of hitch that number went.
With so many variables in trim packages, all made a difference in tow capacity...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Tundra
2010 Toyota Tundra Grade 4.6L V8 4x4 Double Cab 6.6 ft. box 145.7 in. WB Information

_I found this link especially interesting...
__http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/2010-Toyota-Tundra-Trims-c21911_

Bottom line...
Do I think it would be a good investment for you to install the hitch...
_*Yes.*_ I think it benefits you and your precious cargo to do everything possible to improve your safety factor, handling capabilities and road ride.
I've had one of these hitches on my truck which blows away most any competitor with weight-towing-limits. I can tell you that running down the road and not taking the few extra minutes to "fully" hook up the bars and just use the hitch... I can feel the difference in handle. I am no where near my "limits" either in safety.
_jmo..._

_My apologies...some of the links you will possibly need to copy and paste them into your address bar. They did not link correctly.:-(_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a WDS and while I also haven't heard that you are allowed more weight to be towed with it I can honestly say it's so worth getting one. My trailer no longer sways side to side on windy days and the back of my truck is now even with the trailer for towing. Turning is so much nicer now as well since the trailer turns with the truck instead of the Truck turning then the trailer trying to catch up.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback- I'm definitely leaning towards getting it put on. Any opinions on the one I linked? I picked this one because it's the cheapest one that is rated for the full weight rating of my trailer, assuming 10% tongue weight (even though there's no way I could get my trailer up to 7000 lbs unless I pulled out the bulkhead wall and put 3 pretty beefy horses in there!) Pro Series RB3 Weight Distribution System with Shank - Round Bar - 10,000 lbs GTW, 750 lbs TW Pro Series Weight Distribution PS49582

I sent Toyota an email to see if I could get a definite answer on what the weight carrying vs weight distributed capacities are for my truck, so hopefully I'll have an answer from them soon.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Verona...
I would think as long as it is a brand with a street address here in the United States or Canada you should be good. Reason I particularly say US/Canada address is some of our manufacturing demands and compliance "codes" are higher standards than other places and countries...
I'm not into no-name products, but there are only so many manufacturers of trailer equipment in the weight classification you need. You don't always have to pay $$$$ for a product because of name recognition.
If it meets and exceeds the weight you are moving...why not.

Honestly, I have bought items from that exact website before and had great customer service, product and was very happy with their products.

I wish I could tell you the name of my hitch manufacturer :???:...
I can tell you I've had it for many years, been put on many a vehicle/trailer combination and gives me great service to this day. 
It has been repainted now several times so it won't rust. 
I do have extra pieces that go on the trailer itself as I have multiple trailers I use the bars for.
:wink:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have one similar to this: Equal-i-zerÂ® Hitch - The â€œAmerican Originalâ€ with 4-Point Sway Controlâ„¢ and Weight Distribution It takes me less than 15 minutes to be hooked up, loaded and gone. The first time or two took much longer, but once you know how it works, it's very easy. I DO NOT like towing without one. It does a great job to dampen movement/sway and make everything tow much smoother.

Part of the reason I have one is I drive a Tacoma, and while I am well within my safe towing capacity (max 6500) with a typical loaded trailer weight of about 4000, it is a light weight truck comparatively speaking and I feel like the WDS helps it handle better, and better handling makes for safer towing. In two years I have felt the trailer "push" on the truck all of once, and I tow or haul pretty much every weekend when it's nice and have done several long distance trips with it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I wanted to edit to add, but time had expired.

I chose this style (as opposed to the chain one) because it does a MUCH better job with sway control, which is a huge safety and handling concern IMO. The thing that links the horses and trailer to the truck is not the place to go cheap. Quality is critical to safety.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Such a fantastic thread. I have looked at hooking those up in the past but now that we have a warm blood sized 3 horse trailer I'm really tempted to get one installed. In the long term the amount of money it cost to get it installed is well worth it, because of the amount of handling and driving safety it provides. 

The trailer can sway with wind, which in our area is very common. We go to the mountains all summer and fall so the terrain we drive on is quite varied.


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is a link with some good information. http://airstreamlife.com/maze/2013/04/29/weight-distribution/

This is especially important if you are driving on icy roads.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I finally got an answer back from Toyota: "The use of a weight distribution will not increase or decrease the overall towing capacity but will make it easier and safer to tow a trailer." Which I guess means that the truck/hitch is indeed rated to the full towing capacity with or without a WDS.

I did go ahead and order the one I was looking at earlier. I trailered out to a show this weekend with two horses and a fully loaded tack room and trailer bed, and I could definitely see that my truck was lighter on the front axle than the back, so I definitely think it's warranted!


----------

